# Maybe INFJ women are rare, but the men who deserve to be with an INFJ woman are even



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks, you made my day.

Managed to survive 6 years so far with my INFJ, lol.

Well when I say survive... it's not an optimum describing word is it now, lol.


BTW lol at this title post. Who needs big boobs, the size of her ego put a huge grin on face, lol.


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

The thread title is physically cringey to me. Although the problem is legit, it's not type-specific and can be solved through proper means of communication.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

And this shit right here is why people say infjs are overrated and no one wants to sit with us.


----------



## 00Hikaru00 (Jul 28, 2017)

HellenaHellspawn said:


> And this shit right here is why people say infjs are overrated and no one wants to sit with us.


Spare me. Everyone loves to sit with me.


----------

